# reason why ur bow is the best



## Bee (Sep 17, 2007)

lets discuss why ur bow is the best 
why ur bow make is the leader to in the feild of archery

personally i am a pse boy and i must say the after sale service on pse is amazing all the call to see that ur happy with ur bow and if there are any question.. and just the pure reliablity of pse if amazing

so tell us why ur bow is the best

==----->


----------



## NativeIdaho (Aug 31, 2007)

This is my bow.
There are many like it, but this one is mine.

That is what makes it the best. :brave:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

My bow is definitely not the best, but in a competition I won against the boys with the best bow.
Note, not the bow is important for success, more the person behind the bow.
Nobody can buy successes with a bow model, the success begins in the head of the archer.

Only my 2 cent


----------



## Bee (Sep 17, 2007)

i must say i do agree with ur statement. i back it 100% that it's not the bow is the archer.
BUT 
my discussion is bow makes
P.S.E, Hoyt, mattews, browning, Bowtech, etc.......
with manufacturer is the leader in the feild of archery

bow hunting and target shooting


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Bee Hello there, 

I think that if you want this kind of shouting match then you should post this thread in the US forum, there are men there that are very much into their "Brand". They are called fanboys, and will spar with you all day. Ever since I have joined this, the SA, forum, no one here has said that their bow is best or attempted to belittle annothers choice, all of the experienced archers have said to try all the bows and to base the choice on what works best for you. 

Read what Frank says again, it is realy relevant and, Get some sleep Man, looking at the time of you post just makes me yawn. 

Go and shoot that new machine of yours and be happy that it is the best for you.

Ryan


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

My Bowtech Allegiance is my best bow because its my only up to now and I know exactly what to do with it.

And so is any one else bow even if you shoot a Pull Shoot & Explode :wink:

If you want to buy a bow and do not know which one to choose go out and shoot as many different brands and models and you will find the one that suits you the best.

That bow will kill just as many animals as my 82# Allegiance or the 82nd Airborne that's on the way.

Cheers.

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bee said:


> i must say i do agree with ur statement. i back it 100% that it's not the bow is the archer.
> BUT
> my discussion is bow makes
> P.S.E, Hoyt, mattews, browning, Bowtech, etc.......
> ...


I think the leader of bow manufacturers ( sold bows in 2007 ) is : 1. Hoyt, 2. BowTech, 3. Mathews
But this is only my subjective opinion and I can not substantiate this with a statistic or facts.
Hoyt, BowTech and Mathews are definitely the leaders at the bow market


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

With the competition between companies these days you can no longer single out one company or bow as the best. Face the facts, there can only be one bow suited to your personal preferance, and that is your best bow, whether it being a BowTech, a PSE or a Mathews. Choose what you as archer feels fits the best to your personal shooting style and what you plan to use it for.

I have all the confidance in the world when I have my Tribute in my hands, but that is MY opinion, no one else's.

All the best

Engee


----------



## Bee (Sep 17, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> With the competition between companies these days you can no longer single out one company or bow as the best. Face the facts, there can only be one bow suited to your personal preferance, and that is your best bow, whether it being a BowTech, a PSE or a Mathews. Choose what you as archer feels fits the best to your personal shooting style and what you plan to use it for.
> 
> I have all the confidance in the world when I have my Tribute in my hands, but that is MY opinion, no one else's.
> 
> ...


many thanks for the worlds of advice
i am mearly looking at diffrent bows and wanting to get a idea from the guys on the forum what makes their bow their bow..
i have shot hoyt, mattews, jennings, browning, bowtech and pse and all have there little things that make me like then.
i was asking ur opinon to narrow my search

many many
thanks


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I like the manouverability of my short axle to axle Tribute, it makes it easier to pull off shots in tight situations. I like the generous brace height that it has, because it will be forgiving when I have to twist my shooting form out of position in order to get a shot. I like the speed that it has because it will flatten my trajectory. I like the fact that is so shock free and stable, it makes it all the more pleasant to shoot.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

The Browning Myst cannot be called the best bow ever. However, it is what I have, and because it is not in a shop or catalogue, it is better than any other bow out there! 

It has a sweet draw, is very, very quiet and has reasonable speed. It is also accurate and forgiving. What more could I ask for? 


(Okay - to be absolutely honest, it does not have a hard wall, and I wouldn't mind something a few inches longer...)


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

If we have to then.

Like I said in a previous thread. These are currently the best bows for *me personally*. I love my Elite bows. I have all three models of the first range that came out. I have a bow for every situation (I hope), 55#-Energy for Indoor, 62#-E-500 for 3-D and Field and 80#-E-Force purely for hunting.

Now what I like about them.

1. I have never been a mainstream person and like the fact that I am/was the only one shooting them at competitions. I have noticed that this is changing rapidly. I see more and more of them in/at competitions. 

2. I love the Bindery cam system. It stores and releases energy very effectively. It has a solid wall. It stays in tune and doesn't need regular tuning or fiddling. Parts are freely available, with Bowtech cams also suitable on these bows. 

3. The limbs on these bows comes from Barnsdale Archery. IMO the best limbs for ones money. If you have problems, want to customize or the importer doesn't want to help you, it is easy to get hold of Barnsdale Archery. I ordered custom made limbs from them and had it here in 19 days. You can order limbs from just about 20 to 100#. Even if Elite dies as a company I will be able to get limbs from Barnsdale. 

4. Draw length and draw smoothness is adjustable by interchangeable mods and without the help of a bow-press. 

5. The grip is thin and of the side plate tipe, that fits perfectly in the palm of my hand reducing the risk of bow torque. 

6. The bows come straight from the factory with Winners Choice strings. I have had no problems with string stretch or peep rotation after the string settled. I understand they fit the bows with Nealy strings now.

7. All three my bows are supper smooth, quite with very little to no hand shock when shot.

This is some of the things that make the Elite bows the best for *me.*


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Long, long, long ago I used to shoot PSE and there was no better bow.

Long, long ago, I changed to Hoyt and enjoyed them for a season or three.

Long ago, I tried my luck and bought a Mathews MQ1 and never bought another brand since.

The Mathews has always had exactly what I look for in a hunting bow.

1) Smooth draw
2) Smooth shot cycle
3) Quiet 
4) Fast
5) Accurate

The only possible improvements that they can make to the original 2005Switchback are:

1) Solid back wall like the LX (Possibly the best hunting bow ever made)
2) Option of fitting 80# limbs

The only reason that I would ever change to another brand would be the 80# limb option. Even then I would only use the heavy tackle to hunt game that have the nasty habit of biting back.:wink:


----------



## PRIVATE RYAN (Jul 17, 2007)

*Best bow*

OK,

my XT might not be the best,

BUT

it is the best looking IMO.

I know, I know, but like
rifles, I like them pretty!

Seriously it's not the best bow,
it's the best bow for YOU.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I can not say how good is my bow, because all animals what I shoot with em refuse the answer when I ask " is my bow good ? ":wink:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

I am gonna get :set1_punch: on this remark but if my bow is the best what are we doing here we don't need new bows new &&&&& we can keep keep it forever sorry guys I had a reality check sorry spatan I will not be buying a pse. check I am a moving target:behindsof:chimpeep:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*stay with what you know .......*



Invictus said:


> I am gonna get :set1_punch: on this remark but if my bow is the best what are we doing here we don't need new bows new &&&&& we can keep keep it forever sorry guys I had a reality check sorry spatan I will not be buying a pse. check I am a moving target:behindsof:chimpeep:


I have always been and still am of the opinion that there are very fine bows made by several leading brands.

The fact that we at Black Hawk Archery enjoy dealing with the biggest archery manufacturer on the planet who's technologies and innovations are still used by several other prominant bowmakers(check the list of patents PSE holds if you are not sure.) is irrelavent except to say....:secret:
We find that even though we have supplied our valued clients with Mathews, Elites,Martins and Hoyts( these clients are all very happy with their choices)We still find it easier to to take care of D/L adjustments, Limb upgrades and warranty issues should they arise on PSE and Browning models. Their range is awesome as well.

:secret:It is not and has never been our intentoin to "convert" anyone from one make to another , We merely provide a service the best we can and PSE is a major part of that..... because they take our requests and comments seriously. 

For those that love to shoot their bows, we love to shoot ours too.

long live our beloved sport ARCHERY......I'll drink to that:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

Spatan:cocktail: 


P.S So you(Invictus) can come out from behind the sofa, mate:wink:we are on the same side......I hope:wink:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Hey spatan 

By the look of your service you do credit to PSE. so keep it up.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

My bow is the best for me. The only reason being that it suits me perfectly. I feel comfortable with it and it is deadly accurate.....


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*We are by no means perfect....But do ,DO OUR BEST.*



Invictus said:


> Hey spatan
> 
> By the look of your service you do credit to PSE. so keep it up.


Thanks again for that part you are sending me......it is much appreciated.

Back to subject....Bee most guys are shooting what they can afford and chose the make they feel is going to give them the best back-up in their area in our area I like to think its PSE OR BROWNING or though there are other awesome bows on the market. The Pro shop can only be as good as the manufactures that back them, so this is where size does count IMHO.

The small brands find it difficult to satisfy the enormous US market let alone send stuff across the world to back-up 3.5 bows in the deepest darkest end of africa. This is why there is such a waiting period to recieve spare parts at consistant prices from them.

As for the best bow out there its like the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow..... it can be in your hands or just over the next hill. Its up to you mate.(I realy do believe its in your hands, and not because you bought it from us but because you chose it and it WILL serve you well if you believe it will.) 

We have helped about 10 archers own the Mighty PSE X force and (Our first lelt hand "Dream Season" X Force 7" brace hieght is on its way...this client asked me to choose the best bow for him as the choise was too big and confusing for him. He is getting what I think is the best for him, money is no object either but thats not the point.) they are all bar non extremely chuffed with them dispite the price tag.There are also about 125 other archers(in 18 months) that chose other bows some PSE some not I have not heard of any miserable customers althought some have re-sold their bows for better ones or decided that they have no time for archery :mg:etc etc.....

Its all in what blows your hair back Dude....
Spatan:cocktail::cocktail::cocktail:


----------



## Bee (Sep 17, 2007)

spatan said:


> Thanks again for that part you are sending me......it is much appreciated.
> 
> Back to subject....Bee most guys are shooting what they can afford and chose the make they feel is going to give them the best back-up in their area in our area I like to think its PSE OR BROWNING or though there are other awesome bows on the market. The Pro shop can only be as good as the manufactures that back them, so this is where size does count IMHO.
> 
> ...



thanks bud

i know that pse is one the top in my eyes 
but i wanted to see weather there was maybe something else out there

go PSE
go Black Hawk Archery
:darkbeer::darkbeer::cocktail::cocktail:


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

It is the best b/c it is tuned to me and i shoot it perfectly.


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

My bow is the best because I love everything about it. It is smooth and shock free. Only bow I ever owned that I didn't even think about switching since I have owned it. Usually get a new bow every year. I will have this one three years now and still very happy.


----------



## swingshift (Jul 28, 2006)

*best bow?*

I own a Ross cr334 and a Pearson z34. I have had a number of brands in the 
past and I think they are all great bows. With all the new technology out there in the market today, I think its a good idea to keep an open mind and
a place in the arsonal for a new bow. You never know what might come out in 08':wink:.

SwingShift


----------

